
Evidence on Public vs Private Law Enforcement From Bail Jumping [pdf] - mhb
http://mason.gmu.edu/~atabarro/PublicvsPrivate.pdf
======
l0b0
Don't scream please.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I think this is because OP simply copy/pasted the title. having an all
uppercase title is annoyingly common especially in pdf's.

seen this on some websites too which have uppercase head styling and you have
to dig out the normal format from the open-graph header (or add it to buffer
which is the same). Noticed some sites that do have all upper have JS to
convert the to lower when copying the text (example:
[https://www.emptywheel.net/](https://www.emptywheel.net/))

I guess it could be solvable by adding some conversion on the HN submit form.

